# FSA SLK Crankset - needs bottom bracket.....



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

OK - I just picked up a FSA SLK Crankset that had no bottom braket. I'm trying to get by on the cheap for this bike... I got a deal on the crank but it calls for #BB8000 bottom bracket. In my searching here I saw where people asked about the Shimano 105/Ultegra bottom bracket working. Has anyone actually done it and it worked? None of the searches I found had a result other than using the FSA 8000 bottom bracket. 

If anyone knows - let me know.

Thanks in advance!
Fred


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's not recommended - just get an FSA megaexo BB - you can find them for cheap on ebay etc.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

It should probably work fine. They're built to the same standard. If the shimano one didn't work, how would the King be able to work with both of them? I'm honestly curious.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I installed a Ultegra BB to replace the BB8000 for a customer. The spindle on the FSA is something like .1mm thicker. I fit and works perfectly, but it was a very, very tight fit.


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

bought a BB8000 it was around 40 and free shipping


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I may be looking for a new/different bottom bracket or bearings too. I have an FSA Gossamer compact crankset with the infamous Mega exo B.B. that gets horrible reviews here on the review section.Gee, I thought that everything made by FSA was good! I have not had a problem so far. Is replacing the bearings with some Phil Wood's the way to go? What about an Ultegra B.B.? They both(Ultegra and Megaexo) have the external bearings and they look very similar. I don't want to buy one at a good deal and find out that it won't work. My bike is a 2004 Cannondale R-800, if that helps. Thanks everyone and Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The BB for the Gossamer is the same as the SLK. Its the BB8000. FSA has 2 different BB's, one for the Light series - SLK and K-force- one for almost everything else.

You can use a Shimano, Chris King, FSA, Race Face and probably a Phil Wood external BB. Just make sure that its Shimano compatible.


----------



## VCRC Bike (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually FSA has more BB types than that. They have BB6000, BB8000, BB8060, BB8200 and more.

The Gossamer uses the BB6000 (which is the same design as Shimano) as it tensions similar to how Shimano does.

The BB8000 has an inner alloy sleeve which prevents the bearings from being over torqued because of the design of the SLK and KForce, which use one bolt on the non drive arm for tightening which leaves something to be desired for proper tensioning.

Some get away with using a Shimano, CK, etc. on their KForce and SLK but it does not leave much room for error sine there is nothing supporting the bearings from being over torqued.

Here is a link to the full chart of FSA BBs and what cranks they should be used with: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/downloadfly.aspx?download=downloads/MEXO_Comparison2007.pdf


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Great info everyone. It looks like when my B.B. craps out, I will have to get a whole new crankset. The only one FSA shows for my Gossamer is the BB6000, which is most likley the one that I have now. The ceramic upgrade is for Kforce and SLK only. It's funny because when I decided to go with the compact crank, I was looking at the E3 Halo. I was told that the Bottom Bracket on the FSA was much better! Maybe by the time mine tanks, there will be another one available that is compatible or maybe FSA will fix the problem. If not, I guess a 105 or Ultegra compact crankset? I could go back to my standard 39/53 Truvative with the Isis B.B., but I really like the compact.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

Cannondaleman said:


> Gee, I thought that everything made by FSA was good!


Everything they make is crap. Honestly I cannot believe they are still in business.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Is replacing the bearings with some Phil Wood's the way to go?


I tried that route. Still only got about 3000 miles out of the bottom bracket.



> The ceramic upgrade is for Kforce and SLK only.


Good for you. It'd just be a waste of money. I went that route on my SL-K after my BB with Phil Wood bearings was shot. Not for uber-smooth, no-resistance pedaling, but because I was told they'd last longer. Guess what? Like clockwork, at about 3000 miles, time for a new BB. 

Couldn't agree more with Buck's comments. What really did it for me with FSA was the moving target warranty. 

Do yourself the favor. Don't waste any more money on an inherently crappy product, and just switch to a Shimano or other and be done with FSA. I did, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Buck Satan said:


> Everything they make is crap. Honestly I cannot believe they are still in business.



I'll fully disagree with this worthless statement.

I'm running an FSA Afterburner with Mega Exo BB on my Kona. 2 years zero issues. Going one 1 year on the road bike with its FSA Gossamer. Zero issues there either. I will also add that I've only had one bike come back into the shop with an FSA BB problem in the last 1.5 years. And that was due to a customer error. 

As long as the BB/crank is installed properly and the maintenance is kept up, their BB's are no worse IMHO than anyone else.


But I don't know anything other than that my shop sold approx 1200 bikes last year and about 1/3 of them were FSA crank/BB equipped.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> I'll fully disagree with this worthless statement.


Really? Maybe when you've had 3 crank failures in 4 years like I have you'll feel differently. Have you read the reviews of their cranks/BB's on this site and everywhere else? They fail. Often and repeatedly. Not only that, they changed the duration of their warranty ON PRODUCTS THEY HAD ALREADY SOLD. I have never, ever seen a company do that, and there is only one reason they would - too many warranty claims. If they send out 3 or 4 replacement cranks under warranty for every one they sell they'll be toast in no time. 

Before I went FSA I'd been riding Shimano for 20 years and you know how many crank failures I had? NONE. And the BB's last forever, not 2K like the FSA pieces of garbage. Their stuff looks good, and works well while it's working, but it just doesn't last.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cannondaleman said:


> Great info everyone. It looks like when my B.B. craps out, I will have to get a whole new crankset. The only one FSA shows for my Gossamer is the BB6000, which is most likley the one that I have now. The ceramic upgrade is for Kforce and SLK only. It's funny because when I decided to go with the compact crank, I was looking at the E3 Halo. I was told that the Bottom Bracket on the FSA was much better! Maybe by the time mine tanks, there will be another one available that is compatible or maybe FSA will fix the problem. If not, I guess a 105 or Ultegra compact crankset? I could go back to my standard 39/53 Truvative with the Isis B.B., but I really like the compact.


Interesting thing: If you order a replacement for the 6000, you'll receive an 8000. There are differences, but all of the critical dimensions are the same, and it is slightly nicer to install and maintain.

Many people who harp on about the mega-exo BB fail to realize that it's not the BB's fault, but a design error in the upper line products that made it almost inevitable that they'd have improper preloading on many bikes. The Gossamer never had that problem, and as long as it was installed and maintained correctly yields an admirable service life, if not quite up to Shimano standards. Newer designs in the upper models seem to have helped correct the problem, but I'd personally still hesitate.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Buck Satan said:


> Really? Maybe when you've had 3 crank failures in 4 years like I have you'll feel differently. Have you read the reviews of their cranks/BB's on this site and everywhere else? They fail. Often and repeatedly. Not only that, they changed the duration of their warranty ON PRODUCTS THEY HAD ALREADY SOLD. I have never, ever seen a company do that, and there is only one reason they would - too many warranty claims. If they send out 3 or 4 replacement cranks under warranty for every one they sell they'll be toast in no time.
> 
> Before I went FSA I'd been riding Shimano for 20 years and you know how many crank failures I had? NONE. And the BB's last forever, not 2K like the FSA pieces of garbage. Their stuff looks good, and works well while it's working, but it just doesn't last.


Well, that cinches it. FSA = crap!


----------



## joshtonkin (Oct 31, 2010)

I am looking to replace my fsa mega exo bb (for the 2nd time due to creaking and ruined bearings) and just wondered if anyone has had success with a shimano bottorom bracket (ultegra/dura arce) when combined with an fsa k-force crankset? And are the 2 fully compatible?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Buck Satan said:


> Everything they make is crap. Honestly I cannot believe they are still in business.



whateva!!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

FSA and Shimano say no, but people have tried it and said it's worked.

BUT if the FSA crank is like the SLK and has one bolt that fixes the left arm on and no way to adjust bearing preload, then it probably wont work. The Shimano BB lacks the internal tube between the bearings so any excess preload will just stress the bearings and cause them to bind or wear. The Gossamer has a seperate pinch bolt holding the left arm on, like Shimano cranks, so it's more likely to work with the Shimano BB.

But I wonder if one could use the FSA tube between Shimano bearings? I have some extras lying about as FSA BBs don't last long, and I would not mind using higher quality Shimano bearings.

What's interesting is that Chris KIng makes a BB that works for both Shimano and MegaExo.... and it has the tube.


----------

